# It is stinging nettle time!



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Was just out limping around the garden and yard and noted that the stinging nettles are out and now is a prime time to harvest for eating and for tea. The cat nip is also getting nice right now.

Just remember that when stinging nettle starts getting bigger and older it is not as good for you to eat as it forms a type of crystal in the the plant that can bother some folks who have gout or problems with urinary cysts.
Once it gets older I do cut it and dry it for my chickens in the winter.. I just take a bunch and soak it in a bit of hot water and put it in the chickens watering dish in the winter.. adds nice minerals and vitamins for them. they love it..


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I just bought some Stinging Nettle seeds from MPS last week! I can't wait to grow them!


----------



## Gypsyshome (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi guys, I raise rabbits and stinging nettle is a wonder drug for them...just remember the "stinging" part  let them wilt awhile.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Emerald said:


> Was just out limping around the garden and yard and noted that the stinging nettles are out.....


I don't want to hear about it. It snowed here today.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

cream of nettle soup was one of the first wild edibles i ever ate - YUM.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

kappydell said:


> cream of nettle soup was one of the first wild edibles i ever ate - YUM.


May I ask how you make it. I would like to try it.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

md1911 said:


> May I ask how you make it. I would like to try it.


CREAM OF GREENS SOUP - 4 servings
The first time I ate nettles, they were in this soup. They were delicious!
1/3 c butter
1/3 c minced onions
1/3 c flour
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp nutmeg
4 1/2 cups milk
4 c fresh greens, washed well, and chopped
In a 3 qt pot, sauté onion in butter until soft. Stir in flour until smooth; add salt, pepper and nutmeg. Blend in the milk. Cook, stirring constantly over medium heat until bubbly and thick; keep stirring for 1 additional minute after it bubbles. Stir in greens; cook and stir one minute. Remove from heat and serve. 4 servings.

Wish I had a good nettle patch closer to the house....,.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

kappydell said:


> CREAM OF GREENS SOUP - 4 servings
> The first time I ate nettles, they were in this soup. They were delicious!
> 1/3 c butter
> 1/3 c minced onions
> ...


Thank you sounds good.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

OH. MY. GOSH!! I can't believe you guys PLANT that stuff!!! I have to buy 24D by the gallon jug to KILL it in my yard. Now don't get me wrong, I'm all for using herbs for health and well being, but that herb is a noxious weed for me. It's gotten so bad that I can barely walk across my yard without getting "stung" by it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Pull it up and consume it.if you actually WANT something to grow it'll never come near you.
*looks at dead mulberry bushes and marvels how they grow in neighbor's yard fine.*


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

I remember, as a kid, having friendly battles with what we called "7 minute sting" plants...Dumba**!


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Is that what I think it is?


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh wow. Looking at the pic I realize how many of those grow crazy around here. Well I have to put that on my edible list.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Nettle also is a fine cordage plant, and was used in past years to make cloth, yes, cloth due to the strength of its fibers. Supposed to be equal to hemp in strength. I don't have enough around me to eat, let alone make cordage then crochet it into a bag to try that out...I have made excellent nettle cordage nets in the past though.....


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

I will try the soup this winter, thanks and tie up some nettle with my mint this year.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Emerald said:


> Was just out limping around the garden and yard and noted that the stinging nettles are out and now is a prime time to harvest for eating and for tea. The cat nip is also getting nice right now.
> 
> Just remember that when stinging nettle starts getting bigger and older it is not as good for you to eat as it forms a type of crystal in the the plant that can bother some folks who have gout or problems with urinary cysts.
> Once it gets older I do cut it and dry it for my chickens in the winter.. I just take a bunch and soak it in a bit of hot water and put it in the chickens watering dish in the winter.. adds nice minerals and vitamins for them. they love it..


Double boiling the nettles gets rid of the crystal problem.
Bring to a full boil,dump the water boil again.


----------

